# Music that makes you laugh :)



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have lol'ed at a Rossini opera (L'Italiana in Algeri) and embarrassed my mother...I thought it was great! Also I cracked up at a Vinko Globokar recital.
...Did you ever?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Rossini wrote funny music. Haydn's made me laugh a few times too. Bernstein had the knack, given a good lyric:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Britten's music could inspire a high degree of risibility.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Britten's music could inspire a high degree of risibility.


OMFG! I have never seen a more brilliant, spot-on parody of a composer and singer. I hope Ben and Peter were buried together so that they can commiserate.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> OMFG! I have never seen a more brilliant, spot-on parody of a composer and singer. I hope Ben and Peter were buried together so that they can commiserate.


I'm generally a fan of Britten, but that clip cuts uncomfortably close! :lol:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Never laughed out loud at a concert, but broken into a broad smile many times.


----------



## CR Santa (Mar 31, 2019)

I have to smile every time I hear Elgar's enigma variations because everyone took the enigma so seriously that it was unsolved for more than one hundred years. When the solution was found, we learned that it was based on a jape known as "The Indiana Pi Bill of 1896." The music starts with scale degree, 3-1-4-2, the common approximation of Pi as a decimal. His "dark saying" that could not be found, turned out to be "Four and twenty BLACK birds baked in a Pi" which he set off by using an unexpected double bar. The joke sort of backfired on him unfortunately as some of his friends openly suggested that he would not acknowledge the correct answer, Aulde Lang Syne. With his integrity questioned publicly he cut off all communication with some of his old friends and never received any acknowledgement that his enigma was a clever riddle.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The musical thing that makes me laugh - almost enough to spoil the music - is Rautavaara's Cantus Arcticus. I always (yes, always!) think that some gulls have got into the hall.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)




----------

